# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi nga lasgush Poradeci

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Pogradec 




A shimmering sunset on the endless lake. 
Ghostlike, a veil is slowly spread. 
Over mountain and meadow the dark of night descends,
Settling from the heavens upon the town. 


Over the vast land no more sound is to be heard
: In the village the creaking of a door,
On the lake the silence of an oar. 
Over the Mal i Thate an elusive eagle soars. 
My youthful heart retreats into the depths of my soul. 


The whole town, all life, retires to the realm of sleep. 
Darkness rules the four quarters of the earth. And now, 
Setting out on his journey through Albania,
Legendary Father Drin arises at St. Naum's.*

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Morning 


Like a spirit sombre within the breast 
Lies the lake encased in hills.
Mirrored in its depths, 
Night expires breath by breath. 


I watch how she suffers,how she dies,
her eyes bliknig,
Azure-circled pools,
Like the stars of a fading sky.  


But now the light of dawn 
Shimmers deep within the lake 
The daystar steals away, melting 
Like a piece of sugar candy 


Behold, day has dawned, 
And lightning flashes from the depths
Like a harbinger of mom 
Appears, bird-white, a pelican.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

End of autumn 


The last stork flew off, majestic and forlorn, 
Soaring over the snowy mountains at the break of day,
After tapping on the door with his sturdy beak, 
Leaving his nest to the master's care and departing heavy 
                                                                               of heart. 


No longer does the fateful bird comb the ploughed fields,
The furrows cut into the soil by mountain oxen, 
No longer is the grey mouse heard scurrying over fallow 
                                                                                    land, 
In the barren brake the speckled snake is dead. 


Beneath the icy wind, the hoary earth lies silent, 
The north wind howls through the withered trees. 
As the cold grips harder, a clever little wren
Chatters blithely over hedge and over sedge. 


Oh, how graceful was the stork, how slender 
and noble, Pacing slowly like a bridegroom 
crowned! At his side, with radiant breast, the crane, 
With measured step, eyes uplifted -played his bride! 


`

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Winter 


From today my spirit is a recluse, 
And banished is all my joy. 
Long has it been that snow has lain 
Over mountain and over wood. 


Snowflakes come drifting one by one 
Down upon the deserted village 
And, shivering beneath the snow, 
Earth slumbers, buried once again. 


Slowly my spirit too sinks to the ground 
In mourning, falling like a leaf. 
Nary a soul is to be heard, 
No people, no sign of life. 


In such peace and tranquility
I hear a bird lament, 
Letting out a faint sigh, 
Frightened to leave this life

----------


## Dita

Superstar_N1,

Me falni qe nderhyj ne posten tuaj ne kete menyre.
Duke lexuar perkthimet tuaja me lindi ne mend dicka.

Ne rubriken Me prane njeri-tjetrit: Ndihmoni njeri-tjetrin, Sokoli ka hapur nje teme permes se ciles kerkon ndihme per perkthimin e atyre qe ai i quan Zhgarravina te tij. 

Nuk di nese ju e keni lexuar kete poste te Sokolit, por nese perkthimin ne anglisht e keni hobi, atehere do te thoja se ndoshta do te benit mire te viheshit ne kontakt me te. Shkrimet e tij jane pritur shume mire edhe ketu ne forum.

Dicka te ngjashme do t'i shkruaj edhe Sokolit tek Ndihmoni njeri-tjetrin.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Sokoli

Une nuk e di sa i disponueshem eshte Klajdi (te pashe emrin ke profili) e as une nuk jam Lasgushi, por nja dy proza te mira i kam (disa nuk e kane pare fare driten e diellit)...
Po qe se Superstari ka deshire mund te provoje edhe ndonje nga ato ke zhgarravinat.:)

----------


## Bel ami

Poezite e mesiperme jane te perkthyera ne Anglisht nga Robert Elsie.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Pogradec 




A shimmering sunset on the endless lake. 
Ghostlike, a veil is slowly spread. 
Over mountain and meadow the dark of night descends,
Settling from the heavens upon the town. 


Over the vast land no more sound is to be heard
: In the village the creaking of a door,
On the lake the silence of an oar. 
Over the Mal i Thate an elusive eagle soars. 
My youthful heart retreats into the depths of my soul. 


The whole town, all life, retires to the realm of sleep. 
Darkness rules the four quarters of the earth. And now, 
Setting out on his journey through Albania,
Legendary Father Drin arises at St. Naum's.*

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Morning 


Like a spirit sombre within the breast 
Lies the lake encased in hills.
Mirrored in its depths, 
Night expires breath by breath. 


I watch how she suffers,how she dies,
her eyes bliknig,
Azure-circled pools,
Like the stars of a fading sky.  


But now the light of dawn 
Shimmers deep within the lake 
The daystar steals away, melting 
Like a piece of sugar candy 


Behold, day has dawned, 
And lightning flashes from the depths
Like a harbinger of mom 
Appears, bird-white, a pelican.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

End of autumn 


The last stork flew off, majestic and forlorn, 
Soaring over the snowy mountains at the break of day,
After tapping on the door with his sturdy beak, 
Leaving his nest to the master's care and departing heavy 
                                                                               of heart. 


No longer does the fateful bird comb the ploughed fields,
The furrows cut into the soil by mountain oxen, 
No longer is the grey mouse heard scurrying over fallow 
                                                                                    land, 
In the barren brake the speckled snake is dead. 


Beneath the icy wind, the hoary earth lies silent, 
The north wind howls through the withered trees. 
As the cold grips harder, a clever little wren
Chatters blithely over hedge and over sedge. 


Oh, how graceful was the stork, how slender 
and noble, Pacing slowly like a bridegroom 
crowned! At his side, with radiant breast, the crane, 
With measured step, eyes uplifted -played his bride!

----------


## dp17ego

> End of autumn 
> 
> 
> The last stork flew off, majestic and forlorn, 
> Soaring over the snowy mountains at the break of day,
> After tapping on the door with his sturdy beak, 
> Leaving his nest to the master's care and departing heavy 
>                                                                                of heart. 
> 
> ...




E tmerrshme

----------


## dp17ego

A shimmering sunset on the endless lake. 
Ghostlike, a veil is slowly spread. 
Over mountain and meadow the dark of night descends,
Settling from the heavens upon the town. 


Shihni me kujdes kete strofe se si e ka masakruar Robert Elise. 
Me vjen vertet keq per perkthyesin, qe megjithse  ka bere mjaft per letrat shqipe, por kesaj radhe e ka demtuar madje edhe imazhin e vet.
Per te ardhur keq, kur dikush mendon se vetem deshira e mire mjafton qe te perkthesh dhe aq me teper Lasgushin.

As rime nuk ka aty, as harmoni, as ritem, as poezi. Eshte nje tmerr i vertete te shohesh nje poezi si kjo e Poradecit te shkaterrohet totalisht dhe aq me keq me dashamiresi.

Me vjen keq edhe per ju qe i publikoni keto.

----------


## hot_prinz

Kush ta fali bukurine


Kush ta fali bukurine
Qe t'e me trerosh te zine!

Kur te pashe per te vluar,
Pellumbeshe pende-shkruar,
Bubu!plumb ne kraharuar,
Plumb qe vret dyke gjemuar!

Mbledhur shoqet me nje qoshe,
Dic, m'ju flisje,dic m'ju thoshe,
Gushe-e-llere-e-gji-bardhoshe.

Pa me syckezat e tua,
Sy-larme!c'me fole mua.

Leshrave t'ju binte hija,
Yll i ndezur me shkendija,
Ndezur mun ne mes ne balle,
Te me vesh ne dhe te gjalle.

----------

